# HOW TO USE THE MELTING FURNACE AND GET GOLD FROM CPU CHIPS



## Anonymous (Feb 24, 2009)

HELLO EVERYONE IM NEW HERE I JUST BOUGHT THE FURNACE AND DONT KNOW HOW TO USE IT TO GET GOLD FROM THE CPU CHIPS ANY INFO WOULD BE GREAT, IS IT A DIFFICULT TASK TO DO, OR DO I JUST MELT IT IN THE FURNACE, ONE TIME I WENT TO A SMELTER HE MELTED ALL THE GOLD AND GLASS ECT, THEN JUST HAMMERD OFF THE CRAP AND WAS LEFT THE GOLD NUGGET IS THAT THE SAME THING II HAVE TO DO ,OR IS IT ALOT MORE TO IT, ANY INFO WOULD BE APPRECIATED THANKS TOM


----------



## goldsilverpro (Feb 24, 2009)

You better start reading what's on the forum. It's obvious that you have a long way to go before you can even think about refining gold.


----------



## Harold_V (Feb 25, 2009)

I recommend you follow the wise advise dispensed by GSP----and do some studying before taking the plunge. Get a copy of Hoke's book to help you understand the basics of refining and methods for testing solutions and unknown metals. You will quickly wear out your welcome if you ask questions that are easily answered by having an understanding of the fundamentals. 

Please lose the "all caps" posting. That is considered to be shouting when on the net---it is also difficult to read, and, in general, displays very poor manners.

Harold


----------



## Anonymous (Feb 25, 2009)

Thats why im asking advice, thanks for the help


----------



## Anonymous (Feb 25, 2009)

does anyone have a dvd for sale explaining this on how to do it.


----------



## Juan Manuel Arcos Frank (Feb 25, 2009)

Indeed!!!!,GOLDADDICT..of course there are videos but do not think that PC chips are just waiting to put them in the furnace and get the gold....metling is the last part of the game.

GSP and Harold_V have told you excellent and wise advices...before melting the gold you have to know which parts in a computer have gold...then you have to recover that gold with certain processes that need knowledge and care and finally melt the gold in your new furnace.

All information and knowledge to do it it is right here,it is free but it is a learning process.....before running you must learn how to walk.

Do you want to sin a little?...Ok....go to www.goldrecovery.us there are many useful videos...take a look.

Welcome to the Forum.

Manuel


----------



## tonyd (Feb 25, 2009)

Welcome goldaddict
I am a relative newbie myself.

Please take note what GSP and Harold V have told you it will certainly make your life and gold recovery enjoyable ignore there advise at your peril.
They are the dogs doo dahs when it comes to this subject.
Tony D


----------



## JustinNH (Feb 25, 2009)

tonyd said:


> They are the dogs doo dahs when it comes to this subject.



That makes me chuckle for some reason 

But yes, it is best to collect the scrap first while the information soaks in before there is any attempt to recover and refine.


----------



## jamthe3 (Feb 25, 2009)

Actually, if you chose you could just mix a flux and fire them up but you won't be happy w/ the result and odds are your new furnace isn't properly equipped to handle the plastic and what not you're trying to get rid of...few affordable ones are....and if curiousity gets you or you get anxious and start "watching the pot that never boils" you might really do yourself some damage, let alone the neighborhood sucking up the fumes.

There are lots of sites out there that can give you the basics for smelting, but even if you do come up w/ an adaptation for the chips that works, you'll still have to use chemicals (and then more heat again for that matter) to finish up the job. I'm guessing your furnace probably runs on propane and was advertised reaching temperatures to melt copper, gold and aluminum...but its a little trickier to actually do it than to just reach or be able to withstand the temperature. Also, the fuel will undoubtably put a big dent in any financial returns...assuming that's the goal as opposed to just enjoyment, entertainment or hobbying.

Either way, it strikes me so far in my reading here that its probably easier, less expensive and more satisfying to start at the other end w/ the chemicals and finish w/ the furnace. The by product of that approach is, man, this forum is so fascinating on so many levels that if hobbying is the goal you'll hit a home run...and if for profit is the goal, well, you'll hit a home run.

These guys (& gals, sorry) are real friendly, real patient & STUPID knowledgeable with actual collective experience on almost everything!

Cheers & happy hunting,
John


----------



## Anonymous (Feb 27, 2009)

THANK YOU JOUHN FOR TAKING THE TIME TO RIGHT ALL THE INFO I APPRECIATE THAT , GUESS I GOT TO DO SOME HOME WORK, SOUNDS GOOD ,WHATS THE FIRST 2 STEPS AFTER GETTING THE CHIPS FROM THE CPU.S IS IT EASY ENOUGH TO TELL ME OR DO I HAVE TO DO SOME RESEARCH ON THAT.


----------



## JustinNH (Feb 27, 2009)

GOLDADDICT said:


> IS IT EASY ENOUGH TO TELL ME OR DO I HAVE TO DO SOME RESEARCH ON THAT.



Everythign you need to know is most likely on here, somewhere.
Also, caps are frowned upon, fyi...


----------

